# Visual Distinction P vs. Long Range Dual Motors



## junior marbles (Aug 15, 2020)

I apologize, but have not been able to find posts that show a novice (me) fool-proof identification between the two models. I am looking for a used Performance Model 3 and for definitive proof that cannot be fudged by unscrupulous sellers.
Would scrolling through the display reveal a fool-proof i.d. what model is is? Are there other hard to fake features that only a P has? 
Thanks, JM


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Press on the accelerator. If you hit 60 mph in under 3.5 seconds, then it's a performance. 

You can also press the Tesla symbol on the display to bring up the "About Your Tesla" screen.

For a dual-motor car, it will say "Long Range" and "Dual Motor"










For a Performance car, it will say "Dual Motor" with a red underline underneath.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

In the car, if you tap the Tesla T at the top of the screen, it will tell what the car is. I don't think there is any way for someone to have hacked that screen. Here is what my non-P shows:


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

@garsh, jinx. But I defer to your more complete answer.


----------



## junior marbles (Aug 15, 2020)

Excellent information. 
Thank you very much.
JM


----------



## guru28 (Nov 25, 2018)

Easy...I have a Performance...go into Driving...if you see track mode, then it's a Performance.


----------



## junior marbles (Aug 15, 2020)

"go into driving"... 

Can you explain where I find "driving" in the screen's menu?
Thanks.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

junior marbles said:


> "go into driving"...
> 
> Can you explain where I find "driving" in the screen's menu?
> Thanks.


In the car, tap the car icon on the bottom left and "driving" is the fifth option down.


----------

